# كيفية انشاء رفع تصحيح مضلع



## علياء على حمدى (19 يناير 2009)

ماهى الطريقة الصحيحة 
لإنشاء مضلع
طريقة توزيع النقاط
طريقة رفع النقاط من على الطبيعة 
طريقة التصحيح
كيفية ادخال البيانات وتصحيحها على البرامج 
مثل اللاند والأكسل أو برامج اخرى
...........
فتحت هذا الموضوع لحاجتى اليه الضرورية 
ولعدم وجود مثله على هذا المنتدى الرائع والذى اتمنى ان يكون شامل
.........
وماهى الطريقة السليمة اذا كان الجهاز المستخدم للرفع 
هو 
total station
او 
gps
وشكرا لكم 
لعلى اجد من يجيب من مهندسينا الافاضل

لو وجد امثلة حقيقية للتوضيح يكون أفضل للدارس


----------



## ahmadj5 (23 يناير 2009)

الموضوع مطلوب و نتمنى من الاخوة الرد و اوجه دعوة خاصة للسيد دفع الله حمدان للمساهمة و شكرا للجميع


----------



## ناوي ترجع (23 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و السلا م عليكم ورحمة وبركاته 
و الف شكر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2009)

يعرف المضلع علي انه شكل يتكون من عدة اضلاع مستقيم متصلة من اطرافها وتنحصر بينها وزوايا ويجب ان تكون هذه الوايا بين 30 و120 
ويكون شكل المضلع حسب الغرض منها وطبيعة الارض
انواع المضلعات :
1- المضلع المقفل : هو يبدا من نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات وينتهي في نفس النقطة ويجب ان يبدا انحراف معلومة عند نقطة البداية 
2- المضلع الموصل : هو يبدا من نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات وينتهي في نقطة اخري معلومة الاحداثيات ويجب ان يبدا بانحراف معلومة عند نقطة البداية
3- المضلع المفتوح: هو يبدا من نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات اوغير معلومات الاحداثيات وينتهي في نقطة غير معلومة الاحداثيات ويجب ان يبدا بانحراف


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2009)

كيفية انشاء مضلع :
اولا نقوم برفع مساحية لكل المنطقة المراد عمل مضلع لها 
بعد ذلك نقوم بعمل كروكي لكل معالم المنطقة يوضح فيها كل المعالم المختلفة
نضع سهم الشمال علي الكروكي
بعدها نوقع النقاط المضلع علي الكروكي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2009)

اختيار نقاط المضلع:
عند اختيار نقاط المضلع يراعي ان تشكل هذه النقاط مجموعة من المثلثات التلاصقة 
شروط اختيار نقاط المضلع :
1- ان يكون عدد النقاط اقل مايمكن وقدر الحاجة
2- ان تكون في مناطق مكشوفة ويسهل العثور عليها
3- ان تري كل نقطة النقطة السابقة واللاحقة 
4- ان يكون اطوال الخطواط متماثلة تقريبا
5-ان تشكل اخطواط بين النقاط مثلثات ذات زوايا بين 30 - 120 درجة 
6- ان يتم اختيار النقاط بحيث تكون الخطواط الواصلة بينها اقرب الي المعالم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2009)

بعد اختيار النقاط يجب تثبتها علي الطبيعة باوتاد من الخشب او الحديد ويكون طولها مابين 20 الي 30 سم 
بعدها يجب عمل كروكي اي نقطة علي حده وصفها وصفا دقيقا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2009)

كيفية حساب الخطا وتصحيح المضلع 
ارفع ليك هذا الكتاب القيم وبالعربي ستجد فيه كل التفاضيل عن المضلعات 
اسعود في المرة القادمة لي اعطيك مثال عملي لتصحيح المضلعات 
http://superuploader.net/5a11e3308858-Traverse-Practic-ssv2-7-pdf.html


----------



## hasanali (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه المساعده


----------



## eng: issa (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك لك يا اخي الكريم على هذة المعلومات


----------



## حسام يونس (27 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا الاخ دفع الله حمدان
موضوع مفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## sultansamara (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (31 مايو 2010)

أرفع لكم برنامج أكسل بسيط لتصحيح مضلع موصل فيه 4 نقاط مجهولة

في حال استحسنتم الملف يمكنني رفع برامج متشابهة لتصحيح مختلف المضلعات و بعدد مختلف من النقاط

حاولوا تجربته بواسطة نقاط مرسومة على الأوتوكاد و مقارنة الإحداثيات من الأوتوكاد بالإحداثيات المحسوبة

نملأ الحقول الخضراء , و ندقق الحقول الحمراء , و الإحداثيات النهائية بالبرتقالي

و بالتوفيق


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل خير
اخي عبد الرحمن اذا امكن رفع اي برنامج لتصحيح المضلعات بجميع انواعها 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (4 يونيو 2010)

الأخ يعقوب , أتمنى أولا أن تجرب البرنامج السابق بمثال ما , و تتأكد من النتائج, ثم نساهم جميعا في تبسيط التعامل معه
كي تعم الفائدة على الجميع,خصوصاً و أنني لم أجرب هذه البرامج على الواقع العملي بعد , و بعد الانتهاء من هذا النوع يمكن الإنتقال لأنواع أخرى من المضلعات .​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز نعم رسمت النقاط على الاتوكاد فلم تكن مساويه للشكل المرسوم في المثال وب التالي الزوايا ستكون غير مطابقه للمثال وخاصة الازموث بين ac-bd


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (4 يونيو 2010)

الشكل المرسوم على الأكسل مجرد رسم عام و ليس له أي علاقة باحداثيات النقاط المحسوبة
و لا يفيد سوى بتحديد تسلسل و ترتيب النقاط و لمعرفة اتجاهات الزوايا المرصودة و تتابع الأضلاع المقاسة
فمثلا الخلية التي تحوي النقطة a في البرنامج يجب أن تطابق نفس موقع هذه النقطة على الكروكي

يمكن اختبار هذا البرنامج اما على الواقع ( على أن يتم ادخال الزوايا و المسافات بنفس التسلسل الوارد بالرسم )
بالنسبة لي فلقد قمت باختباره برسم مضلعات على الأوتوكاد و تسجيل احداثيات النقاط البينية و الاطوال بواسطة ادوات الأوتوكاد , ثم استخدام النقاط المعلومة الاحداثيات و الزوايا و الأطوال و ادخالها بالأكسل ( بنفس الترتيب الوارد بالرسم ) و حساب احداثيات النقاط المجهولة ( البينية ) ثم التأكد من مطابقتها لنفس الإحداثيات من الأوتوكاد .


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (4 يونيو 2010)

موضوع شيق وجيد ارجو من الجميع المشاركة


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (4 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز
لقد قمت برسم الاحداثيات للترفرس الموجود في المثال على الاتوكاد 
الزوايا والاطوال صحيحه ما عدا الازموث غير صحيح في البدايه والنهايه ايca-bd
الزوايا المستخدمه الزوايا المئويه اي الدائره =400


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (5 يونيو 2010)

أعيد ارسال الملف بمثال جديد في الملف المرفق


يمكن دائما التأكد من صحة المثال, لكن من الأفضل الإختبار بمثال جديد


----------



## علي سليم متولي (5 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## survey_1 (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ربي يعطيكم الصحة و العافية .... و لكن عندي سؤال خطوات تشغيل جهاز النيكون 352 dtm


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 يناير 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------

